

Redirection, call a link a link - ncremins
http://www.neilcremins.me/blog/2013/02/redirection-call-a-link-a-link/

======
joshstrange
Similar post that was on the front page recently: "No, I'm not going to
download your bullshit app" <http://tommorris.org/posts/8070>
(<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5162841>)

I agree, while the app might provide a better experience for _Browsing_ the
site in question is does not provide the information that I am currently
seeking. Forums often do the "Download our mobile app" (I assume that they are
all running on something, PHPBB?, that makes it dead-simple to make an app or
point one master app at their particular forum).

Also to your point about not having a mobile->desktop redirect - I hate this.
My roommate and I are looking to buy a house and he spends most of his time
looking for houses on his phone (in class) so the links he posts on the
Trello, that we are using to keep track of the houses, are all mobile. They
often don't have as many pictures of the house as the full site does and the
controls are often awkward to use. Worse yet, simply removing the "m" from
"m.sitename.com" doesn't link to the desktop version and I often have to copy
the address, go to the main site, and search for the house to find it.

